# Smoke Tronix on Amazon



## callaway (Jun 7, 2016)

Just stumbled across this smoker on Amazon.  Looks interesting and full of upgraded features compared to the MB digital electric smokers.  Has anyone used one or seen one at retail?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 8, 2016)

It looks like a very nice smoker.

Seemingly currently out of stock at this time.

I deleted your link, since they are not allowed on here.

Al


----------



## gearjammer (Jun 8, 2016)

Good looking piece of equipment.

        Ed


----------



## callaway (Jun 10, 2016)

SmokinAl,

Thanks for cleaning up my post.  I didn't know that links weren't allowed.  If anyone finds information on this smoker please advise.


----------



## kaput5 (Jun 10, 2016)

They have 2 videos on YouTube, posted June 6 and June 9. One is for a model in Stainless. It seems those are brand new models (made in China), and just coming to the market, not yet available in the US.

The name Smoke Tronix was requested for a WW trademark by Outdoor Leisure Products, Inc (Canada) in April 2015, and as of May 2016 their registration review was complete (don't be in a rush...). Outdoor Leisure Products is currently building their (new) website, so it all looks new with no history on it. They say they sell on Amazon, Home Depot, Wayfair, ...

I like the side loading for water, one thing the MB does not have. I am not sure about the BT connection, as it's usually limited to 30 ft and less if obstructions.

Not sure how it compares to the MB 20070115 or MB 20075315, and I am curious to know.


----------



## callaway (Jun 10, 2016)

Just checked out the videos.  The side loading for water is cool and so is the fact you can empty used wood chips and add new without opening the door.  On the MBs I never understood how you could keep adding chips if you never emptied the pan?

I am also interested in the cold and fast smoking features.  I have always wanted to try smoking cheese but it has been difficult to keep the temp down and still get smoke.

I found the Smoke Hollow youtube channel and their smoking tabletop/portable grill was there as well.  Good looking stuff.


----------



## kaput5 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes, I like the extra capabilities too. I guess we have to wait until it's available (when?) and somebody tries it.

On the MB and wood chips, not sure. I assume it turns into ashes, not taking much space and it's OK.

Never had an electric smoker, only charcoal, so I am debating which one to buy.


----------



## smoke-inator (Jun 10, 2016)

It looks nice...I use my MB for cold only unless I get lazy and don't want to use the egg...I'll wait till they ship and have reviews before looking for a new toy


----------



## gary s (Jun 12, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a cloudy, hot and humid day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## callaway (Jun 14, 2016)

Friend of mine found one at Sam's Club in Hagerstown, MD and the store manager told him they were also available at the Sam's Clubs in Baltimore and Timonium, MD and Mechanicsburg, York, and Harrisburg, PA.


----------



## crob40 (Jun 17, 2016)

I just bought one of these from Sams Club in Roanoke VA. I have seasoned it but haven't had the chance to use it yet. I'm new to electric smoking. Looking forward to it


----------



## kaput5 (Jun 22, 2016)

Amazon now announces a 1-2 months shipping. I cannot find it on Sam's Club web site. Would it be a store-only one?


----------



## callaway (Jun 23, 2016)

In the manual from my PS4415 it says you can reach the manufacturer at 866-475-5180.  They might be able to tell you where to get one.  I saw the same thing you did on Amazon but I noticed in the question section that it says the item is available and will not take 1 or 2 months to deliver.


----------



## kaput5 (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks, I had not noticed the question. I sent an email to the manufacturer yesterday, so let's see if I get an answer.

In any case, I am curious to get reviews/feedback before getting it, so I hope our fellow smokers who got one will be able to tell us the good, bad, and ugly...


----------



## kaput5 (Jun 23, 2016)

<deleted duplicate post>


----------



## callaway (Jun 27, 2016)

Crob40, have you had a chance to try out that new smoker?


----------



## kaput5 (Jul 11, 2016)

The manufacturer responded:

The unit you are inquiring about is new and currently only available through Sam's Club in select clubs and online. We have many retailers besides Amazon : Home depot.com, Wal-Mart.com, Sears, K-mart, Gander Mtn., Bi-mart, Brandsmart, OSH, Sam's, Orshelyn, Fleet Farm, CAL ranch just to name a few.

But I cannot find anything for Sam's online. So far, only Amazon has it for sale.

Any feedback from somebody who got one?


----------



## kaput5 (Jul 19, 2016)

Outdoor Leisure site is up. They say they are located in Missouri.

Site has all their products for sale, even though the smoker if $50 more expensive than on Amazon. They list a lot of sites selling their products, but only Amazon has the D4015B.

They also have all the guides available, so you can a little more details on the smoker.

Still no reviews..


----------



## kaput5 (Aug 13, 2016)

Small price decrease on Amazon.

Now Home Depot carries it (online only, not in store), a little bit more expensive than Amazon. Wayfair has it also, at an outrageous price (higher than what the manufacturer sells it for).

Still no reviews, but with more stores selling, maybe something will show up.


----------



## tom miller (Aug 31, 2016)

well, here we are headed into September and still no reviews to be found anywhere. I'm still digging trying to find someone who has used one. 
A post on Amazon states they bought one first part of August and Amazon is still showing 1 month before it will ship...  To be fair to Amazon, I've seen them say product will ship as far as 2 weeks, then get a ship notice the next day.

I'm really liking this Smoke-Tronix smoker, want to replace my old Smokey Hollow LP smoker, if it proves to be a good unit..


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, I'm really curious about this as well.  I called the company the other day and they didn't have much information.  When I asked if there were any differences other than color between the D4015B and D4015SS, the person I spoke with said that she didn't know.  The website and manual don't mention the wattage of the element, so I'm wondering about this as well.


----------



## kaput5 (Sep 9, 2016)

Well, I was not going to wait anymore. I ordered it on Amazon on August 24, and they said delivery would be Sep 22-Oct 21.

Then I got an email recently telling me they would ship earlier. Got a an email this morning that it has shipped, expected to be delivered on Sep 14.

So the wait is close to over. But I am going to have to wait as it's a gift from my wife and I have to wait to get it "officially" (meaning not before the event date). I will make sure to post a review after I use it (in about a month) as I have have 8 slabs of ribs waiting to be smoked...


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 10, 2016)

Kaput5 said:


> Well, I was not going to wait anymore. I ordered it on Amazon on August 24, and they said delivery would be Sep 22-Oct 21.
> 
> Then I got an email recently telling me they would ship earlier. Got a an email this morning that it has shipped, expected to be delivered on Sep 14.
> 
> So the wait is close to over. But I am going to have to wait as it's a gift from my wife and I have to wait to get it "officially" (meaning not before the event date). I will make sure to post a review after I use it (in about a month) as I have have 8 slabs of ribs waiting to be smoked...


Awesome!  I'd be really interested to hear your feedback on this item.  I need some more real estate and am considering either one of the larger propane smokers or this unit.


----------



## mjohnson (Dec 10, 2016)

Any feedback on this smoker?


----------



## kaput5 (Dec 13, 2016)

Used it twice. I like it. I was able to do 6 full slabs of pork ribs at once. Good result. Not too bad to clean.

The app on phone/tab is nice, BT connection is OK (as expected). It blasts a siren when you reach the target temperature, so be ready for it!

Now, the issue is that the manual is not detailed/correct at 100%. After my first use, I had several emails with their customer service, and I finally got the missing details. Here is how it should work:

- Put water in the pan (they do not mention it, but any decent user should know it...), wood chips in place

- Select your target temperature and pre-heat

- Once temperature reached, load the meat

- *Always *press Fast Smoke (it is not in the instructions, and that is the big miss), otherwise the wood burner will never start and your wood will not smoke. You may want to press it a second time after the 20 minutes if not smoking enough.

- Wait until done

Enjoy.


----------



## FORDTECH (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi I was wondering if you had any other input on smoker now that you have used for about a year


----------

